# Ilona Staller (Cicciolina) 17 scans



## krawutz (15 Mai 2009)

*Am 26.11.1951 in Budapest als Elena Anna Staller geboren
1974 nach Italien übergesiedelt
1979 Kandidatin der Lista del Sole (Italiens Grüne Partei) für das Parlament
1987 für den Block „Partitio Radicale“ ins italienische Parlament gewählt*





 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Weltenbummler (15 Mai 2009)

Super Hot.


----------



## Tokko (16 Mai 2009)

Lange nicht mehr gesehen.

:thx: für die Scans.


----------



## astrosfan (16 Mai 2009)

Schönen Dank für die ansehnliche Politikerin


----------



## Mertinho (17 Mai 2009)

Danke für die seltenenen pics von Cicciolina.


----------



## neman64 (2 Aug. 2009)

Danke für diese tollen Bilder. Schade dass sie keine Erotikfilme mehr macht.


----------



## Rolli (10 Aug. 2009)

:thx: dir für die seltenen Scans der sexy Ilona


----------



## kaplan1 (20 Okt. 2009)

Tolle pics-Danke!


----------



## Franky70 (7 März 2011)

Ziemlich geil, danke.


----------

